# scratch his nose and bleed?



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

I originally saw my dogs nose and thought it was winter nose until I noticed today it was a lot more red and not even close to winter nose. I caught him scratching it and upon further investigation saw some random blood smears in his crate on the fabric.

He is acting fine and I can press his nose against a cloth and it doesn't bother him.

Why is he scratching his nose? I didn't change anything. He goes outside only a few times a day. He eats snow and maybe I'm not wiping it off his face? I dunno. 

Heres a pic. Please advise.


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

Upon further investigation I found some very faint blood smears like fingerprints on my carpet. They match the ones in his crate.

So now I thought okay, something is wrong with his nose but it wouldn't be smeared like that on the carpet. So? I checked his paws, nothing. No blood on his fur. It's not old blood because where it is I would've noticed it before.

Checked all four paws, mouth, anal, and red rocket. I touched a cloth to his nose and it gives a very small red spot to the cloth but I don't think its enough that would've caused the carpet issue.


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

I googled just regular raw nose and the pictures seem very familiar. Dogs who use their nose for stuff like nudging doors, pushing dirt, nudging at dog bones seem to get this. I saw two pictures that are almost identical.

Anyone familiar with this?


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Allie got a scratch sortof like that when she poked her nose underneath the wooden fence to sniff. I saw her do it, so that is the only real way I knew how she got it.

But she was also not scratching at it. She just got scratched by the fence.

So, I guess the question is...did his scratching himself cause the raw nose, or did he get a scratch on his nose that he is now messing with? Anything he could have bumped/scratched his nose on?

Her raw nose healed up, but it did take away to fade. It sortof goes from bright red to light pink to a white. But if he is scratching at himself you would need to find out why his nose is bugging him that much!

Hope that helps?


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: kelsoAllie got a scratch sortof like that when she poked her nose underneath the wooden fence to sniff. I saw her do it, so that is the only real way I knew how she got it.
> 
> But she was also not scratching at it. She just got scratched by the fence.
> 
> ...


Heyyy! Thank you. I bet its the wooden fence in our back yard. Ever since summer he runs out and chases a chip munk. Obviously I think its gone now but he still does it and he sniffs underneath the fence. I bet thats it.

I'll have to keep a closer eye out.


----------

